# كتاب " روح مصر القديمة "



## Maya (2 أبريل 2006)

*كتاب " روح مصر القديمة "*

*لفترات طويلة حاولت دراسات كثيرة الترويج لمقولة احتفاء المصريين القدماء بالموت وإعراضهم عن الحياة استنادا إلى تشييدهم قبوراً فخمة وأهراماً  تعد أكبر قبور في التاريخ.

لكن كتاب (روح مصر القديمة) ينفي هذه الفكرة ويثبت تفاؤل المصريين وحبهم للحياة رغم المصاعب الكثيرة التي واجهت حضارتهم الفريدة.. فليس هناك شعب من الشعوب القديمة احتفى بالحياة إلى حد بعيد مثل المصريين.

وتعتبر مؤلفة الكتاب " آنا رويز "  وهي عضوة جمعية دراسة الآثار المصرية في كندا أنه في مقابل حب المصريين للحياة كانوا يكرسون اهتماماً كبيراً للاستعداد للموت.

وتفسر ذلك قائلة انهم سعوا إلى إطالة الحياة والإبقاء عليها إذ لم تكن الحياة في تلك العصور سهلة وكان متوسط عمر الشخص العادي نحو 35 عاماً ويزيد هذا المتوسط لدى الطبقات العليا بفضل رغد العيش والبعد عن العمل البدني الشاق حتى أن رمسيس الثاني عاش نحو 96 عاما.

ونشر الكتاب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 2004. وتقع طبعته العربية التي أنجزتها المترجمة المصرية إكرام يوسف في 307 صفحات كبيرة القطع. وصدر الكتاب عن مكتبة الشروق الدولية بالقاهرة والمجلس الأعلى للثقافة.

وقامت في مصر القديمة قبل الميلاد بأكثر من أربعة آلاف عام حضارات لم يؤرخ لها إلى الآن ثم توحدت البلاد في حكم مركزي عام 3100 قبل الميلاد على يد الملك مينا مؤسس الأسرة الفرعونية الأولى . وفي عصر بطليموس الثاني الذي حكم مصر تقريباً بين عامي 284 و246 قبل الميلاد قسم الكاهن مانيتون أشهر المؤرخين المصريين تاريخ بلاده الى ثلاثين أسرة حاكمة منذ توحيد مصر حتى الأسرة الثلاثين التي أنهى حكمها الاسكندر عام 332 حين غزا مصر.

وتربط المؤلفة بين زيادة عدد السكان في مصر القديمة وفترات الاستقرار السياسي التي يترتب عليها زيادة الرخاء وامكانية الترقي الاجتماعي. وعاشت البلاد نحو مئتي عام من الفوضى في فترة تعرف بعصر الانتقال الثاني (نحو 1786 - 1567 قبل الميلاد) حيث غزاها الهكسوس القادمون من آسيا "وكان هؤلاء الآسيويون الحقراء كما أسماهم المصريون ذوي شعر أكرت ولحى مجعدة" ثم طردهم الملك أحمس مؤسس الأسرة الفرعونية الثامنة عشرة (نحو 1567 - 1320 قبل الميلاد) التي تعد بداية عصر الإمبراطورية المصرية أو العصر الذهبي.

وتقول الكاتبة إن سكان مصر بلغ في تلك "الحقبة العظيمة" نحو ثلاثة ملايين نسمة وهو رقم تعتبره ضخما للغاية في تلك العصور. وتضيف أن الفرد من عامة الشعب بل من أفقر الطبقات في مصر القديمة كان يستطيع أن يبلغ أعلى المستويات الرسمية بالتعليم المناسب والتدريب والإصرار مستشهدة بقصة شعبية اشتهرت بعنوان (الفلاح الفصيح) ترجع إلى الأسرة التاسعة (نحو 2160 - 2130 قبل الميلاد).

وتعرض بطل القصة للسرقة والإهانة على يد موظف صغير فلجأ إلى كبير الموظفين وشرح شكواه ببلاغة جعلته يطلب حضور الفلاح في اليوم التالي لرواية شكواه حتى يدونها الكتبة ليسمعها الفرعون. وظل الرجل يتردد ويحكي تسعة أيام أملا في تحقيق العدالة وأعجب كبير الموظفين بفصاحته التي أدخلت السرور على الفرعون فعاقب الموظف اللص وأعاد إلى الفلاح حقه وجعله وزيرا.

وتقول الكاتبة رويز أن عدد المتعلمين في مصر القديمة تراوح بين واحد وخمسة بالمئة من عدد السكان "وهي نسبة كبيرة في عصر كانت الكتابة فيه اختراعا حديثا."

وتوصلت إلى أن نسبة المتعلمين زادت منذ الأسرة السادسة والعشرين (نحو 664 - 525 قبل الميلاد) وكان يتعين على الطلاب أن يتقنوا نحو 700 حرف هيروغليفي وبنهاية الحقبة الفرعونية بلغ عدد الرموز المستخدمة في الكتابة نحو خمسة آلاف رمز.

وحظي محترفو الكتابة بامتيازات كالإعفاء من الضرائب ومن أداء الأعمال اليدوية مدى الحياة وكانت رواتبهم أكبر من النحاتين والرسامين. كما تشير إلى أن الكتابة رفعت من شأن بعض الذين احترفوها إلى مرتبة الفرعون أو الحاكم.

وتستشهد على ذلك بأن حور محب الكاتب البارز ارتقى من قائد للجيش في عهد توت عنخ امون إلى حاكم للبلاد وأنه عين قائدا عسكريا آخر هو رمسيس الأول ليخلفه نظراً لانه بلا وريث. وأسس رمسيس الأول الأسرة التاسعة عشرة (نحو 1320 - 1200 قبل الميلاد).

ويقول مؤرخون أن حور محب الذي حكم البلاد (تقريبا بين عامي 1348 و1320 قبل الميلاد) تحالف مع رمسيس الأول لإنهاء حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشرة بعد فترة من الاضطراب شملت النهاية الغامضة لعصر أمنحتب الرابع الشهير بأخناتون فرعون التوحيد وفترة حكم توت عنخ آمون الذي توفي نحو عام 1352 قبل الميلاد وهو دون الثامنة عشرة بعد حكم غير مستقر دام تسع سنوات ويرجح أثريون موته بضربة على مؤخرة الرأس أو بتسمم جرح في الساق.

وفي سياق  الارتقاء الوظيفي والاجتماعي تقول المؤلفة أن حضارة مصر القديمة على خلاف الحضارات القديمة الأخرى حققت للمرأة مساواة مع الرجل في الحقوق والامتيازات حيث كان لها حق امتلاك الأراضي والعقارات وادارتها وبيعها وإبرام التعاقدات وتمثيل نفسها في المنازعات القانونية كما أتيح للمرأة العمل مستشارة الفرعون وكاتبة وطبيبة.

وتضيف أن سجلات الدولة القديمة تثبت أن بيشيشت التي عاشت في عهد الأسرة الخامسة (نحو 2494 - 2345 قبل الميلاد) حملت لقب رئيسة الأطباء وفقا للنقش الموجود على شاهد قبرها "ويعتبر الباحثون السيدة بيشيشت أول طبيبة في التاريخ المدون."

وتشير إلى أن ما أصبح يعرف بالزواج السياسي كان موجودا في مصر القديمة حيث أرسل حكام لممالك مجاورة بناتهم ليصبحن زوجات سياسيات لبعض الفراعنة حيث تزوج كل من أمنحتب الاول (نحو 1546 - 1526 قبل الميلاد) وتحتمس الرابع (نحو 1425 - 1417 قبل الميلاد) أميرتين من سوريا كما تزوج الأول شقيقة أحد ملوك بابل. أما رمسيس الثاني فتزوج الأميرة هيتيتي من طرطوس  بهدف تسوية خلافات قديمة بين البلدين.

ولان الكتاب يحمل عنوان (روح مصر القديمة) فهو يتطرق إلى الحياة الاجتماعية للمصريين مشيرا إلى أن الزواج كان يتم بموافقة الرجل والمرأة بموجب عقد يجوز إنهاؤه فيما بعد بالطلاق الذي لم يكن شائعاً  وفي حالة حدوثه كانت المطلقة تحتفظ بما كانت تملكه عند الزواج إضافة إلى حصولها على ثلث ممتلكاتهما المشتركة قبل الطلاق.

وفي حالة وفاة الزوج كانت أرملته تستحق ثلثي أملاكهما المشتركة ويقسم الثلث الباقي بين الأبناء ويليهم اخوة الزوج. وإذا توفي الأبوان فان الابن يرث الأرض في حين تؤول المجوهرات والأثاث وأدوات المنزل إلى الابنة التي تملك كل شيء إذا خلت الأسرة من الذكور.

وتنفي المؤلفة انتشار الزواج بين الأخ وأخته في مصر القديمة مشددة على أن هذا فهم خاطئ حيث كانت كلمة "أختي" التي يشير بها الزوج إلى زوجته في حب مرادفة لكلمة "عزيزتي" أو "زوجتي".*


----------

